# T5 Lighting components



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

I have a Fulham Workhorse 5 ballast from a 96W CF set-up I'd like to change over to T5. Is there anywhere local, or at least north of the border where I can pick up T5 stand-offs and reflectors? All the Icecap dealers are in the US and shipping/customs is a wildcard I'd like to avoid.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Brampton....try Oakville reef gallery. I know NAFB has the Ice Cap reflectors for sure, but I bet ORG would have them too.

Also, several online places sell them in Canada. How big are the reflectors you're looking for?

Conix said that the shipping on 4' reflectors might be free from OceanAquatics.com, but we're not sure - but they ship for free above $100 and only have 5% sales tax cause they're in BC 

OceanAquatics linky:
http://oceanaquatics.com/store/category/32/346/T5-Lighting-Components/


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks for the direction...I've got a few calls/emails to make. It's for my 75G, I'm looking to replace an AH Supply 96W CF bulb and reflector (it's 36" taken from my old 50G) with 2x 48" 54W T5 & reflectors.

I'm not really looking to go for a ton more light, it just makes sense to consider this since I've got a 96W bulb coming up for replacement in ~3 months and I have slightly dark ends/corners at the moment.

Not to compare them to TEK or Icecap, the reflector isn't as good etc, but a 2x54W Fishneedit fixture that includes 2 bulbs looks like it would cost less than the parts to DIY this thing together...even with conversion, and I wouldn't have to put it together. 

~CAN$112 for the fixture, shipping, exchange, GST... tempting.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Ah yes, fishneedits - I've heard for the money they're not bad, but not great either. But compared to a PC bulb, I'm sure even the fishneedit fixture would outshine it.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

I just picked up two reflectors from Sea U Marine (markham), they have standoffs, endcpas, reflectors, and bulbs.

Since workhorse 5 supports two 54W T5s, and the wiring is simple, this would be all you need and costs similar to the fishneedit fixture...

I bet the reflectors from Tek and Icecap are way better than what comes with Fishneedit fixture.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Also, checkout aquatraders.com..

108W T5 lighting system for $45 

http://shop.aquatraders.com/T5-High-Output-Aquarium-Light-s/9.htm

but I heard their system does not take standard 54W bulb..


----------



## Tearran (Oct 4, 2009)

Aparently, they've had issues with fires caused by the lighting. If i hadn't heard about this i would be all over thier product.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Tearran said:


> Aparently, they've had issues with fires caused by the lighting. If i hadn't heard about this i would be all over thier product.


What I heard is the level of quality goes hand in hand with the price you pay, but never heard actual report that it caused fires. I've seen stories saying it's not UL listed so it could burn down your hose, but I don't really check if all my electrical devices are UL listed. What is allowed to be sold in NA usually is good enough.

I hear bulbs and ballasts aren't as good as they should be.. but then again they are the ones that matters in a good lighting system


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I'v enever heard of actual fires, but I've read of a lot of people opening them and finding a situation that very quickly could have become a fire - if other components didn't also fail first.

All in all, I'd stay away from the really cheap stuff. Spring for the decent fixtures/components and you'll have quality lights with minimal risk of your house burning down


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm just in the process of finishing the basement and the tank the light is for is going to be part of the room, so whatever route has to look decent, better than what I have now.

The price to buy all the TEK or Icecap parts is going be $120+ bulbs so I'm trying to talk myself into a proper fixture. A nice outfit for a canopy...that I still have to build, $120 in parts, new canopy, $40 in materials, 10-20 man hours to make, paint, wire...fuggedaboutit. Even if I "bill myself" $10 an hour for my time I'm well over $200.

I really don't want the light levels from big expensive 4 bulb fixture so a fixture would need to be elevated some to give me the levels and spread/coverage I want from 2 bulbs. Something that hangs or has leg kits or both. 

Fishneedit 2x54 (w/ bulbs), probably $130 to the door.
Current Extreme (w/ bulbs) $180.
Aquatic Life 2x54 (w/ bulbs) $190
Hagen Glo (w/ bulbs) $230.

Then I see TEK has a 2x54 grow light (US$213), same chassis, no switch, but the hangar kit or legs is extra...they look nice, have great reflectors, but the cost would be close to $300 with bulbs assuming I could find it.

I hate the look of the Hagen...the Fishneedit seems too good to be true...I've been burnt by that before. So I'm going to do some reading on the Current and Aquatic Life fixtures.

Interested in experiences, thoughts or opinions...related to the remaining candidates or options with similar price/features.

PS: F#$(&ing internet! So many reviews so much to read...makes it impossible for detail oriented people like me to decide.


----------



## Starkicker (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm also looking for some decent lights for my beginner reef tank and am shocked at the prices we have to pay for decent lights. 

I realize that lighting is one of the most expensive parts of a reef tank, but what I can't get over is the ridiculous cost of shipping to the Great White North.

Almost makes me want to open a freight forwarding business.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Mr Fishies said:


> I'm just in the process of finishing the basement and the tank the light is for is going to be part of the room, so whatever route has to look decent, better than what I have now.
> 
> The price to buy all the TEK or Icecap parts is going be $120+ bulbs so I'm trying to talk myself into a proper fixture. A nice outfit for a canopy...that I still have to build, $120 in parts, new canopy, $40 in materials, 10-20 man hours to make, paint, wire...fuggedaboutit. Even if I "bill myself" $10 an hour for my time I'm well over $200.
> 
> ...


There's someone on this forum using two MH units from Fishneedit.com and he was very happy with them.

I've googled a bit and found mostly positive experience with fishneedit.com products and services..

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/lighting/88121-fishneedit-com-fixtures.html

http://www.azaquaticplants.com/community/showthread.php?t=10825

looks like worth a gamble, definitely positive compared to aquatraders.com (odyssea), probably no worse than current extreme units.


----------

